# Cockatiel nose bleed



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

When i first got my cockatiel 2 days ago there was blood pouring from his eye now today theres blood coming from his nose but it wasnt pouring so im thinking maybe he banned it off something because he did fly down the back of his cage to get over to the window


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to get the bleeding stopped.
Can you tell exactly where it is coming from?
Find the wound and dab it with styptic powder, corn starch or flour.
Make sure you don't get any into his nares or his eyes.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Did he fly into a window or something?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Brandon doesn't know how it happened, Dee.

His post says he thinks the 'tiel "may have banged it on something 'cause he flew down the back of his cage to get to the window."*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks, Deb. They can scrape their ceres if they fly into something like a window. That would explain the bleeding.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm concerned about the poor bird -- seems like it's had nothing but "mishaps" from the beginning. 

I don't believe this has been a very auspicious start. *


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

It just bleeded once and stopped straight away he wouldnt let me clean it im gonna just leave him in his cage and let him settle for a few days


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

Ye i noticed blood on the window because the window is behind his cage he flew diwn and hit the cage when he was looking out the window


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I asked the petshop could i get his wings clipped he said just let him settle for a few days then start letting him out


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Brandon, try to find someone experienced in wing clipping who can help you out. I think your cockatiel would be better off if his wings are SLIGHTLY clipped. It's for his own safety.
Once he learns his way around the house, he will learn to maneuver properly and won't hit the walls and windows.
Sorry this has happened to you and your bird. I had a budgie who damaged his cere like that one time. It did heal though.*


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I only have him 2 days so he shouldnt have been let out of the cage to early i should have gave him more time to settle in his new enviroment so im gonna keep him in his cage for a few more days so he can get used to me and get teached to step up and if hes ready to come out and hes still getting hurt i will have to get them clipped for his safety

Oh and he can chew the pellets fine hes starting to eat lots now his seeds and his pellets


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Brandon, it is good to hear he is eating now, must be a relief for you. Sorry to hear about his little mishap. Keep an eye on him, I am sure he will be O.K.

You have gotten yourself a new little buddy that is going to need some taming, and it will take some serious patience on your part. I like what you posted above because it tell's me you already know that. The only thing I think you should reconsider is the wing clip. I think he will settle a little bit in a few day's but there will still be a great danger of him injuring or killing himself. This initial clip will aid you greatly in taming him also. 

I think if you get his wing's clipped in a few day's after he has settled down, and work patiently at his comfort level, a month or less from now you will be giving us report's of a pretty good new friend you have...


----------



## TheBudgies (Nov 8, 2014)

I hope so hes a good boy he dosent bite or anything its just getting him back in the cage if i open the cage to try give him a treat he hops onto my hand and flys out


----------

